# cord for hooking up Macbook to a PC Monitor?



## Yukitaken (May 26, 2007)

I have an old Macbook that has screen problem, so I am thinking of hooking it up to a PC monitor. 

Someone told me that I could use a usb cord or something like that to do that. Does anyone know the cord that I need for it? 

I only know the blue cord for PC to PC hookup. I tried to search and my search resulted showed things like adapters and such...  Do I need an adapter for it or will a special cord be sufficient for it?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

What video output does the Macbook have? How old is old?


----------



## Yukitaken (May 26, 2007)

I think it is from 2005? Might be wrong. 

I am not familiar with Mac. I am not sure what video output it is. I have attached pictures in this reply  

Thank you so much for helping out


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

You need a adapter that you can buy from Apple or 3rd party on eBay and other sites.

Need to know for sure which model you have to recommend right adapter.

*Edit: *This is _probably_ the one you are looking for: http://store.apple.com/us/product/M9320G/A


----------

